# "Monster Cherry Boards"



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This might not be a big deal to those who live in Cherry country, but to me this would be a big, big deal. 

I don't normally link other forums, but you others who like me don't get to see much Cherry, you got to see *this*. And it was a "gimme"!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

...I do live in cherry country...and those are nice, very nice.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some nice looking wood. The two boards on the right are good candidates for a book matched top.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Excellent score... looking forward to seeing the project you pick for using these boards.


----------

